# My Old crazy and probaly dead cat



## gdkiv (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea hello guys. yea i got a problem with my old or dead cat. my english is not the best so try your best to follow. 
i got this cat when i was 5 years old, the cat is now 17 years old so shes starting to get very old. well the first problem with this cat is that she got this breast cancer about a year ago. and it has been getting a little bigger over the year, the doctor said it was the pregnancy pills the cat have been regulary taken all her life... and they said that operating the cat is to risky becuase of her age.. but she eats and are active so atleast so no problems yet.

well i decided that i would stop giving the cat those pills and the doctor said that the cat would not have any kittys becuase shes old. well that animal doctor was wrong becuase the cat got a little kitty cat! and since it was only one it was okay! not like last time when there was 7 of them.. we had to give 6 of them away. but one day when we came home the little cat was dead and the mother stod over the body and cried. it looked like the cat got run down by a car and the mother dragged the body to the door..

but this time my cat had learned from her mistakes and she trained the kitty well. always following her daughter and "talked" to her all the time. after she had been outside, she ran around the house screaming or mewing loudly to find her daughter. the cute and "fat on too much milk" kitty ran to her mother while mewing. after that there was a couple of minutes with hugging and mewing before they relaxed. it was very fun to watch. when the kitty started walking outside the mother was always with her or in a eyes range of the cat. it was even funny when she started dragging mouses into our house to show the kitty. wich we learned her not to do when she was young..

but suddenly she could not stand her daughter and treated her like a enemy. the poor kitty was still happy to see her mother and always tried to aproach her. but when she did the mother attacked her a little. but the kitty never gave up and always tried to cuddle with her mom. sometimes it worked. but after a while it was only anger from the mom. she became angry with all of us in the house and would make the most fierce hissing sounds when i tried to pet her. well she did never attack me when i peted her but only made sounds and walk away. but the kitty got attacked. 

but when the kitty was not around and the mother had not seen her daughter for a while se was very happy and cuddly like never before. and i gave her attension whenever she wanted. but has soon as the kitty was near she become very angry again.

now she will not even be innside the house or the yard. i put food infront of the door but she will not eat it. i tried forcing her to be innside and calming her down by letting her sleep next to my bed when i sleep there. she always enjoyed that. but no. she is just sitting there and begging to get out. and it is very hard to keep her in becuase she will open all doors that is not looked and almost all our windows. and that is kinda strange becuase i did not know she knew how too do that.. i always gave her attension too and not only the kitty. and the kitty likes her mom but is too scared too aproach her. becuase the mother makes the most angryish sounds you can imagine. and i guess you all know how that sounds like. she has always been very hostile to other cats and have been attacking every other cat on sight. i have tried to stop her before but it never works. but now shehates her own daughter too! i dont think the cat is getting senile or something. she seems to survive outside by herself and stills seems kinda smart. well this has been going on for about 4 months. i have seen her like once a week and every time she sees me she aproaches me and seems extremely happy too se me. making all these sounds and you know what im talking about. but when i am near the house shes stops and is starting to cry. i hate that. it make me feel so sad. i try to grab her to get her innside but she refuses to spend even a minute in the house or yard. and it is very cold outside now with loots of snow. 

i have not seen my cat for over a month now and i fear she is dead. i did not know what killed her. old age. that cancer thing. hunger. or maybe she frosed to death. the thing that botters me most is that she would not let me help her. she seemed to be happy to see me everytime. wanted to be petted and constantly talked to me and followed me and made that purrr sound. but she would not go innside to that warm house with all that food and love. one time i saw her standing infront of the door. i opend the door and tried to get her to come inside. i could see that she looked a little ragged after being outside all the time in the cold. and i could also she that she really wanted to come innside and considered it. she would meow and cry and go back and forth in front of the door. but eventualy she left. i really loved that cat. i grew up with her and all. and she really followed me to school every day when i was a kid. and very often waited for me when i was halfway home from school. **** when i was working as a paper boy she follow every day the whole route. and attack all the poor neigboorhood cats that came near me. last night i ran around the block screaming her name. she would always come to you did that. but no cat. so shes probaly dead. the thing i hate the most is that she died outside alone in this fucking cold and if she had wanted to come innside she probaly could have lived longer... well i think im going to ask around tomorrow if they have seen the cat. 

Oh and the cats Name Was Nala. i named her after a lion from that film Lions King. i was only 5 years old back then.

she was all black and short haired.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry your Nala may have passed away. atback 

I think Nala was probably trying to wean her kitten from her. Mother cats do that when the kittens get old enough that the mother cat feels they need to "grow up" and "move out", though I think cats sometimes don't understand that we like to keep some of the kittens with us. I wish you had spaying (and/or neutering) available to you for your cats, I think that could have helped prevent a lot of problems, especially the cancer. 
I think you should not feel badly about Nala if she has, indeed, passed away. She was doing what SHE wanted to do. She sounded like a very independent kitty and as if she really loved you very much. I do not know why she refused to come in the house or stay on the property. Sometimes, when cats are ill or old, they go away to die in privacy. Perhaps that is what she wished to do. At least she has left you a bit of herself with the remaining kitten.
I'm sorry. I hope you can find out about Nala, but be prepared that you may never know what happens to cats who disappear when allowed outside.
Heidi


----------



## gdkiv (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for you reply. 

i am sorry about this long rant but i know of no one who would care for this. and then i saw this cat forum and i wanted to youst write a little about my cat with other cat lovers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your cat. Mother cats often smack their older kittens and even knock them across the room when weaning them. I don't know why your cat did not want to go into the house.  Perhaps she hid somewhere because she was ill. Let us hope that she is safe somewhere or, if she's gone, let us assume she did not suffer. I know how difficult it is to lose a pet, and my heart is with you. God bless.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are right. So many people just do not understand why/how we can love an "animal" so much. It is because they become part of our lives and we grow to care for and love them. One of the most hurtful things someone can say to an animal lover is: "It was only a cat/dog/bird/horse/lizard, get over it." In stead of getting angry when people would say this to me, now I just feel sad they will never know or understand the love I shared with my pet.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It is so obvious that you loved Nala so very much. I am sorry that you do not know what happened to her, it much be very hard.

When I was little we had a old dog who wandered away and we never saw him again. My parents explained to us that sometimes older animals go off to die on their own because they love us so much. I am not sure if that is the reason, but I know that it helped me to feel better.


----------



## gdkiv (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the replys! 

i youst found out that my cat is not dead after all!
my neighboor called and told me he had seen my cat around his house the other night, so i walked to his house and started to call for her. after a few secounds she jumped out of some bushes and ran to me. she was very happy to see me and was meowing and made that purrings sounds while she wanted to cuddle. well i grabed her and carried her back home. after she had eaten som food she wanted to go out again.
but i showed her the good old favourite sleeping chair.. that is not comfortable at all but for some wierd reason is for my cat... yea you know what i mean :lol: . and after a few minutes she was all back to normal. very relaxed and cuddly. she purred all the time and was more happyer than ever. i even had some noisy freinds over but she did not mind she youst wanted to cuddle and play with them.
but 6 hours later her daughter entered the room. and she became very angry. she hissed at the kitty.and ran under my bed to hide. i locked the confused kitty in the bathroom. but 30 minutes later she was still just as angry. she made that "grr" sound ALL the time and if i came close to her she hissed like crazy and ran across the room to hide. i touched her head while she hissed and showed teeth. but she did not attack me. but she clearly wanted to be left alone. 

i dont know what to do. how can she become this crazy? the poor kitty have not done anything wrong. and why does she become so hostile to everything and everyone after she knew her daughter was in the house?
is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Nala is reacting to the sight and smell of what she considers to be an intruder cat. Nala feels you and your home should be HERS and NO ONE ELSE's home and person. Sometimes cats can learn to be friends, sometimes they can learn to tolerate each other and sometimes they will never accept each other.
You could search "cat introductions" and "re-directed aggression" to see different ways to help your cats get along.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm glad that you found Nala!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so glad you found Nala! Your first post made me cry for you & her. I hope you can keep her inside & find a way to work things out with the kitty. Keep us posted!! 
My sister had a cat for quiet some time and then got another kitten. Upon arrival of the new kitten, her older cat moved next door (to my Mom's) and hasn't set foot back in my sister's house since!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm so relieved that you found her! I just read your first post and I really felt sad for you. I hope you manage to work out the problems between Nala and her daughter. Please keep us updated!


----------

